# Roses



## drifter (Nov 7, 2018)

These roses lasted some good while. Then they died 


and became these shown below.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 7, 2018)

They were beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2018)

Lovely colored roses, nice photo.


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2018)

Almost thirteen years ago, I dipped some small roses from my husband's memorial service in the hot paraffin hand bath I had.  They're still looking good, just faded to an "ashes of roses" shade.  I know that was a Victorian craft, dipping flowers in hot wax to preserve them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2018)

Very nice. Are they from your garden?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 8, 2018)

jujube said:


> Almost thirteen years ago, I dipped some small roses from my husband's memorial service in the hot paraffin hand bath I had.  They're still looking good, just faded to an "ashes of roses" shade.  I know that was a Victorian craft, dipping flowers in hot wax to preserve them.



My friends daughter used to get dozens of roses from her man and that’s what she did and they looked amazing. I wouldn’t have thought of doing that


----------



## drifter (Nov 10, 2018)

Last of the Zinnias


----------

